# Official iCubeMart Thread



## iCubeTime (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi!

iCubeMart is a quality option for every cuber's needs. We boast a wide range of products with unparalleled shipping times and unsurpassed customer service. We constantly collaborate with cube companies to provide unique events and strive to insure an exceptional experience.

Stay tuned to be notified about all upcoming sales, discounts, and other ways to save money!


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 2, 2011)

Currently we have the Spotlight Sale on the ShengShou 4x4 V I. And as a heads up, for our upcoming anniversary, we will be having a promotion.


----------



## cubernya (Oct 2, 2011)

Will you be accepting paypal anytime soon, or is it going to stay like this?


----------



## danthecuber (Oct 2, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Will you be accepting paypal anytime soon, or is it going to stay like this?


 
Since iCubeMart is selling knockoff cubes, Verdes can ask Ebay to close the store's Paypal account, which is what I assume happened.


----------



## Hovair (Oct 2, 2011)

I have ordered many things from icubemart and everything was great shipping was fast and it came untouched. The service was great as well. The only thing im sad about is the fact that you guys dont use paypal anymore. I hope that fixed sometime soon because your store is great.


----------



## Deluchie (Oct 2, 2011)

What kind of things are given out for the "gifts" if you spend over $40 and does it vary depending on how much you spend?


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 2, 2011)

Deluchie said:


> What kind of things are given out for the "gifts" if you spend over $40 and does it vary depending on how much you spend?


 
The two times I ordered from iCubeMart, I received some free stickers.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 2, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> The two times I ordered from iCubeMart, I received some free stickers.


 
In addition to this, I've also gotten a Mozhi keychain 2x2 and a Mozhi mini snake.


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 2, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Since iCubeMart is selling knockoff cubes, Verdes can ask Ebay to close the store's Paypal account, which is what I assume happened.


 
Naww, it was Mefferts. They claimed all of our products were knockoffs. So we can't possibly delete all of our products so we had to just stop using paypal. I mean, what would icubemart be without anything to sell am i right?


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 2, 2011)

Hovair said:


> I have ordered many things from icubemart and everything was great shipping was fast and it came untouched. The service was great as well. The only thing im sad about is the fact that you guys dont use paypal anymore. I hope that fixed sometime soon because your store is great.


 
Thanks for the kind words and support. I don't think PayPal will be up anytime soon due to the unreasonable claim made by Mefferts -__- but I've found out Google Checkout's pretty amazing


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 2, 2011)

New Spotlight speedcube may come out today so if you want the shengshou 4x4 v i, it wont be on spotlight much longer!!


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 3, 2011)

The ShengShou 6x6 and Mini DaYan + MF8 4x4 has been in iCubeMart stock for a day now. Again, we are the first US store to stock this item. Many thanks to all of our supporters DD


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 7, 2011)

HOLD YOUR ORDERS!!!! I am about to release a video telling you guys about a new prize giving thing we're gonna have for the one year anniversary so please wait if you want to take advantage of it. I'll post the link here after it hits YouTube.


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 8, 2011)

Here is a video explaining the new free gift system we are going to have for the iCubeMart One Year Anniversary Event.


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 9, 2011)

There are some new regular bundles now on iCubeMart but there are 3 limited time only 2011 Anniversary Bundles. You guys should definitely check it out.


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 11, 2011)

can you show this chart? please.. i kinda wanna show my friends without making them watch a 20 min video...


----------



## its me (Oct 11, 2011)

theres a written chart on the site


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 11, 2011)

Got a little confused on the differential oil grades, and wanted to know, of you who buy it at hobby shops, what grade do you use to lube your cubes?


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 12, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> can you show this chart? please.. i kinda wanna show my friends without making them watch a 20 min video...


 
right here: http://www.icubemart.com/oneyearanniversary.htm

Yeahh, the video's kinda really long. my bad guys


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi. I was considering buying the SS6x6 from your store. However I don't want it stickered at all. If I bought, could it come bare? Reason I ask, is because I'd take the stickers off and resticker it with my own stickers. I don't want that extra work involved.


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 16, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Hi. I was considering buying the SS6x6 from your store. However I don't want it stickered at all. If I bought, could it come bare? Reason I ask, is because I'd take the stickers off and resticker it with my own stickers. I don't want that extra work involved.


 
I'm really really sorry but I can't do that. The pure reason is because how much labor and time it's going to take for me to do that for you. I understand you though. It is pretty annoying huh? Hope you understand.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 16, 2011)

iCubeTime said:


> I'm really really sorry but I can't do that. The pure reason is because how much labor and time it's going to take for me to do that for you. I understand you though. It is pretty annoying huh? Hope you understand.


 
I'm not mad so don't take this as offensive, but do you just not get the cubes delivered to you as bare? I assume you're unable to do it because you *already* get it stickered?

Either way I'll be ordering.


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 18, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I'm not mad so don't take this as offensive, but do you just not get the cubes delivered to you as bare? I assume you're unable to do it because you *already* get it stickered?
> 
> Either way I'll be ordering.


 
Yeah, I really would want to help you and would happily do so but we don't get the product stickerless.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm wondering if you'll be selling the SS 6x6 and WitTwo at Caltech Fall. If so, are the prices the same as your website?


----------



## DeathCuberK (Oct 18, 2011)

I just bought the silver bundle from iCubeMart, and I must say, I was VERY impressed. The shipping was very fast, and the cubes very amazing. Jeffrey even included some extra free stickers. Thanks for running this great shop.


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 18, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I'm wondering if you'll be selling the SS 6x6 and WitTwo at Caltech Fall. If so, are the prices the same as your website?


 
Yes, we will be. We always sell the most popular cubes and all products at the same price at competitions


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 18, 2011)

DeathCuberK said:


> I just bought the silver bundle from iCubeMart, and I must say, I was VERY impressed. The shipping was very fast, and the cubes very amazing. Jeffrey even included some extra free stickers. Thanks for running this great shop.


 
Thank You! We put a lot of thought into this and tried to provide the best cubes of the year in one cheap and affordable bundle. This is a way for us to give back to our freakin' awesome customers. I'm glad you like it


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 25, 2011)

Jeffrey, can you pm me? I'm after a SS 6x6 and I'll pay as a gift if that's what it takes.


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 26, 2011)

The ShengShou "six layered" has just been renamed. Go to the "ShengShou" category and click the item with the picture of the "six layered" cube. The reason why we renamed it wuz cuz vcube is taking down SS "six layered" recently


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 27, 2011)

onlyleftname said:


> I ordered a White textured ShengShou 4x4 on Monday. I was wondering when it would arrive, I live in Boston.
> Thanks dude!


 
Most likely around 2-4 days


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like how you named the 666 and 555.

Ordered one 666 today.


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I like how you named the 666 and 555.
> 
> Ordered one 666 today.


 
HAHAHA, awesome job disguising the names man  Hope you enjoy the "666"


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 2, 2011)

onlyleftname said:


> Aside from the incredible 3-day cross-country shipping, this cube is amazing, thank you very much.


 
Your welcome, glad your lovin it


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 2, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Jeffrey, can you pm me? I'm after a SS 6x6 and I'll pay as a gift if that's what it takes.


 
It's still on iCubeMart, it's just renamed. Just click the "ShengSho" category. Sorry for the late reply


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 19, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> How so? I've used it dozens of times with absolutely no problems.


 

Basically, I don’t want that Google stores my bank informations and link them to other datas it has about me, coming from other services.

There’s a couple of things I don’t like:

— Google gathers informations (which ones?) for fraud detection but it’s already done more efficiently by VISA, MasterCard and the issuing banks.
— Google transfers some personal informations to its subsidiary branches. Which data and for which purpose isn’t clearly described.
— User may ask Google to remove some personal informations only if Google decides it’s not unreasonable and not too complicated. Google decides.
— Google requires a phone number for registration.
— Google stores the visual cryptogram (behind the card) despite it’s forbidden by the bank rules of payment.

I prefer to use a service that either do not store bank data for longer than the transaction (specially the visual cryptogram) or that has no other commercial activity.


----------



## YrMyKnight (Nov 20, 2011)

YrMyKnight said:


> Hey icubetime.
> I just wanted to ask before ordering, do you guys deliver to Malaysia (Southeast asia)
> If so, how long would the delivering take?


 
Bump! Answer it


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 20, 2011)

YrMyKnight said:


> Bump! Answer it


 
It says on our shipping page that international orders USUALLY take 7-10 days after dropped off at USPS. Of course the actual shipping time depends on how fast your country's custom clearance system process packages.


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 20, 2011)

Pyjam said:


> Basically, I don’t want that Google stores my bank informations and link them to other datas it has about me, coming from other services.
> 
> There’s a couple of things I don’t like:
> 
> ...


 
Whatever you choose is of course your own choice, but I feel like Google being such a big company and having earned such a high reputation, you could definitely trust them with your private information.


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 20, 2011)

On November 25, Black Friday, we will be having a sale. So now not only can you purchase amazing games, tools, toys, etc. for a low price, you can also get puzzles. This sale will be featuring plenty of cubes including cubes that you don't normally see on the cubing market. It is going to go from 12:00 A.M. to 11:59 P.M. (Pacific Standard Time). Remember, all these deals and discounts will only be available on Black Friday and once the chance is gone, it's probably never coming back. Make sure you check back often and have a wonderful Thanksgiving!

Please watch this video for more details and information:


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 25, 2011)

The iCubeMart BLACK FRIDAY SALE has officially begun. Make sure to check out the discounted products at www.icubemart.com


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome choices guys!! Great to hear you are taking advantage


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 26, 2011)

Hurry!!! Our Black Friday Sale is going to be over in less than two hours, so MAKE SURE you get your order in beforehand. Also, make sure you take advantage because our stock is depleting.


----------



## iCubeTime (Dec 2, 2011)

iCubeMart is currently having a Holiday Sale. New items are being discounted all the time so make sure to check back often!!!


----------



## iCubeTime (Dec 2, 2011)

iCubeMart's spolight sale has been moved to the MF8+DaYan Crazy Planets. Please go ahead and take a look at it


----------



## iCubeTime (Dec 4, 2011)

We have been doing this for quite a while now but we give a free gift with every order. If you remember, it was EVERY ORDER $40.00 AND UP. So we hope you guys enjoy this perk


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 10, 2011)

What brand of stickers are the free stickers that you send? Thanks


----------



## iCubeTime (Dec 10, 2011)

Ickathu said:


> What brand of stickers are the free stickers that you send? Thanks


 
We give the sticker company usually according towards what products you buy. Or we provide to you stickers of a random company as long as it accompanies your ordered item. By that I mean, let's say you ordered a 3x3. Then we give you a 3x3 sticker. Hope that helped.


----------



## iCubeTime (Dec 10, 2011)

Tune in to our Blog every now and then to read what's up with iCubeMart. You can find these neat little writings either at iCubeMart's homepage or the Blog page.


----------



## iCubeTime (Dec 24, 2011)

It's the holiday season so plans start to come up and people start getting busy. iCubeMart has plans as well. All orders receive on or before December 30, 2011 will be shipped out regularly. Of course this means orders placed that day will be shipped out the following day in the afternoon. But orders received December 31 to January 8 won't be shipped out regularly. Why won't we be able to ship packages for around a whole week? Half of the week is because we are going to be out of town and away from all iCubeMart supplies and services. Half of the week is because the United States Postal Service (USPS) won't be open due to their holiday schedule. So that means we'll start shipping out the orders again starting on January 9. We really do apologize for the inconvenience for any who is affected by this announcement. But nonetheless, we hope you have a merry Christmas and a happy New Year.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jan 8, 2012)

We weren't able to ship or process any orders in the past week due to USPS's holiday schedule and the fact that we had no access to internet. But now we are back and have already started to process and ship out orders. As of now all orders received on or before January 3, 2012 has been shipped out. The rest of them will be shipped out on January 9, 2012 (Monday).


----------



## iCubeTime (Jan 26, 2012)

Your order was shipped out on Dec. 30, 2011 after we received it on Dec. 29, 2011. Unfortunately, it was during the New Years. US postal office lost your package until you contacted us on Jan. 18, 2012. We immediately worked on your package. After contacting US postal office consumer affair dept and our local postal office about your package, we found it. Not only we immediately discuss this package with our local postal office to request shipping out right away, we also added more gifts to you and put all gifts in a separate new package. As of Jan. 23, both packages arrived. Thanks for understanding man


----------



## iCubeTime (Feb 3, 2012)

ShengShou 8x8, DaYan Guhong V2, and LingYun V2 Colored are available to purchase at iCubeMart. We are also going to get the DaYan GuHong V2 Colored in late Feb. so watch out for that.


----------



## iCubeTime (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, we ordered them, but it'll take a while for them to get to us because of transportation problems. Sorry about that man.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 13, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> why don't you just add the item and checkout and see the total price??


 

In order to do that I have to enter a credit card number, but as I'm 13 years old I don't have one...
I wanna make sure to tell my mom the exact amount that she'll have to pay because I don't think she wants to buy me one.


----------



## iCubeTime (Feb 14, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> In order to do that I have to enter a credit card number, but as I'm 13 years old I don't have one...
> I wanna make sure to tell my mom the exact amount that she'll have to pay because I don't think she wants to buy me one.


 
Actually you don't need to add a credit card number to see how much the shipping is. But I looked it up for you and it's $3.80 by its self.


----------



## iCubeTime (Mar 7, 2012)

Wristbands are getting hotter and hotter. It is one of the current days' styles and so it isn't unusual to have one for speedcubers. Why not have a motivation for your speedsolving? Why not have an item that's always on you to keep you striving and present your love for cubing? iCubeMart wants to do this for you and so we are going to make wristbands for cubing. We don't only want to create a band that we like, we want one that majority of our customers like. So we're having a poll to see what you would like it to look like. To vote, click this link:

http://www.icubemart.com/wristbandpoll.htm

If these wristbands become popular and is highly-demanded, we are going to make more wristbands with different designs. And of course, you'll get to have a say in it. Please tell us what you think about this idea by sending an email to [email protected].


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 9, 2012)

Any idea when you guys will be getting the C4 in [white] and [mini colored]?


----------



## iCubeTime (Mar 11, 2012)

Fire Cuber said:


> Hey, how long is usually international shipping?


 
International shipping is usually around 7-10 days assuming that your country's postal system doesn't delay your package.


----------



## iCubeTime (Mar 11, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Any idea when you guys will be getting the C4 in [white] and [mini colored]?


 
I'm sorry but I don't quite understand what you mean by C4.


----------



## iCubeTime (Mar 11, 2012)

New products are always springing into the cubing community but only some have the potential to make a difference. We have just stocked in four new revolutionary products that'll most likely change the game of cubing. Our new products are:

- TomZ+MF8 3x4x5 Fullly Functional

- Type C Mini 3x3 Colored

- Type C Mini 3x3 Colored Keychain

- V-Cube 3 Pillowed


----------



## CubeTube (Mar 11, 2012)

iCubeTime said:


> I'm sorry but I don't quite understand what you mean by C4.


 
He means the new WitLong Type C IV 3x3, are you going to stock it?


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 11, 2012)

iCubeTime said:


> I'm sorry but I don't quite understand what you mean by C4.


 
I'm referring to the new Type C IV/Witlong 3x3, as CubeTube said. Is this the mini version of the new witlong? Or a type C III? http://www.icubemart.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3009844


----------



## iCubeTime (Mar 13, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I'm referring to the new Type C IV/Witlong 3x3, as CubeTube said. Is this the mini version of the new witlong? Or a type C III? http://www.icubemart.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3009844


 
Oh okay. The Mini Colored Type C cube doesn't resemble the Type C III or the C4. It's a cube of its own design but I assure you it is an absolutely amazing cube. And yes, we will be stocking the C4 either at the end of this month or the beginning of next month. We would like to get it earlier but it only comes out next week.


----------



## iCubeTime (Apr 3, 2012)

ShengShou has become extremely popular in the past year. And with their popularity, comes an expectation people have come to experience whenever they use a new ShengShou product. And the ShengShou Mirror Block and (4+3)x(4+3) deliver. Not only do they have that signature ShengShou smoothness in its every rotation, but the quality of the puzzle is extremely high and top of the line.

They are now available at iCubeMart so please do yourself a favor and experience ShengShou's new products for yourself.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jun 2, 2012)

We have finally restocked all items in our store excluding V-Cubes. That means that the ShengShou 6x6 and 7x7 are now ready to purchase. If there are any other product that is out of stock other than the V-Cubes, please contact us. Sorry for the big inconvenience for these past weeks and I hope you guys can take full advantage of the store now!


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 26, 2012)

We are glad to announce that iCubeMart has stocked some new items. But these items aren't just any puzzle, they are new products from great companies like SpeedStacks and DaYan.

Just take a look at our list and you'll see for yourself:

-DaYan Mini ZhanChi (55mm)

-DaYan Mini ZhanChi (50mm)

-DaYan Mini ZhanChi (47mm)

-Gen 3 StackMat

-Speedstacks Pro Timer (Gen 3)

-Big Maru Lube 

-Cube4You Teraminx

-MF8 Teraminx

-ShengShou 3x3 Speed Edition


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 26, 2012)

iCubeTime said:


> -DaYan Mini ZhanChi (47mm)



I thought that the smallest was 42mm?


----------



## MWilson (Jul 26, 2012)

It's 42 on the website: http://www.icubemart.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3278067


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 3, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I thought that the smallest was 42mm?



It is 42mm, sorry about that.


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 3, 2012)

iCubeMart had a very important goal this summer, and that's to meet the owners of the well-known cube brands. Though they are located all around China in different provinces, we went ahead to achieve it. During these meetings, we did many things. We made sure to take popular questions that our customers asks us to them so that they could explain things more accurately. We also had conversations about their products and their goals. It was great because we had only heard their voices before and so seeing them was a whole other thing. Everybody's personalities were very distinct and different, which made meeting them that much more interesting. At the end of the trip, I felt like we had accomplished our goal and learned a lot. We found out what each company's philosophy is and talked about many topics. One thing we all agreed on was how the market's prices are going uncontrollably bad. With so many stores wanting to just lower their prices as much as possible, we all fear that their products are going to eventually crash. So everyone is trying to find a way to control the price better. Another thing we talked about is trying to find opportunities to work together so that we can host more events for you guys. The bottom line is, we had fun and we had a learning experience. So just be ready for a lot of new products and hopefully a better iCubeMart.


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 7, 2012)

Buy all of these cubes at www.icubemart.com, and yes, including the 42mm one.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 7, 2012)

I just wanted to say good job for actually having pictures of your products.


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 8, 2012)

The ShengShou 4x4 V4! This cube has 6 slight modifications done to it which improves and enhances its performance. For people who already has a ShengShou 4x4 from iCubeMart, you might've gotten a V4. Take a look at the third picture in this link:

http://www.icubemart.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3308277

Enlarge it and look at the bottom right two pieces. If your ShengShou 4x4's center pieces look like that, it means you have a V4. 

Thanks everyone for their ongoing support and hope you stick around!


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 8, 2012)

Hunter said:


> I just wanted to say good job for actually having pictures of your products.



Haha, thanks man, I know what you mean


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 19, 2012)

iCubeMart went to China this summer to meet most of the owners of the well-known cube companies. Now you can read Part Three of our experience here:

http://www.icubemart.com/trips.htm


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 19, 2012)

How cool! Thank you for sharing *is reading*


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 20, 2012)

Black and White 42mm ZhanChi Assembled are now available at iCubeMart!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 20, 2012)

When do you think these puzzles will be stocked?


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 23, 2012)

iCubeMart.com had a domain problem earlier today but we have now fixed it so anybody who planned on ordering or just visiting our site can now do so.


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 24, 2012)

They are already on our website at www.icubemart.com


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey guys, which branded product would you like for us to come out with first? Shirts or wristbands? And also, if you have an idea of an product that we should make and a lot of poeple like it, we might just give it a shot.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 26, 2012)

iCubeTime said:


> Hey guys, which branded product would you like for us to come out with first? Shirts or wristbands? And also, if you have an idea of an product that we should make and a lot of poeple like it, we might just give it a shot.



Shirts would be nice.


----------



## KCuber (Aug 26, 2012)

iCubeTime said:


> Hey guys, which branded product would you like for us to come out with first? Shirts or wristbands? And also, if you have an idea of an product that we should make and a lot of poeple like it, we might just give it a shot.


shirts


----------



## Endgame (Aug 26, 2012)

iCubeTime said:


> Hey guys, which branded product would you like for us to come out with first? Shirts or wristbands? And also, if you have an idea of an product that we should make and a lot of poeple like it, we might just give it a shot.



shirts


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay, we'll try to get our shirts done as soon as possible but just to put it out there, we are going to make drawstring sport bags. I figured if you're going to a competition, you will probably be wanting to carry your cubes with something nice so this should be a good idea. Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## KCuber (Aug 27, 2012)

iCubeTime said:


> Okay, we'll try to get our shirts done as soon as possible but just to put it out there, we are going to make drawstring sport bags. I figured if you're going to a competition, you will probably be wanting to carry your cubes with something nice so this should be a good idea. Tell me what you guys think.


That would be awesome, i love that idea
How much do you think the shirts and bags will cost?


----------



## skittlez350 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just wanted to say how awesome this store is! The shipping is unbelievably fast and this place has a great variety of puzzles


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks jeffery for getting Black and White 42mm zhanchis! I got mine just the other day. Heres my unboxing guys... thanks again jeffery!


----------



## skittlez350 (Aug 27, 2012)

Btw, in the modded mf8 megaminx v2, what exactly did you mod?


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 30, 2012)

skittlez350 said:


> Btw, in the modded mf8 megaminx v2, what exactly did you mod?



Actually, it's MF8 who modded their megaminx. It's just little tweaks, but I believe it makes the puzzle much better.


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 30, 2012)

Tall5001 said:


> Thanks jeffery for getting Black and White 42mm zhanchis! I got mine just the other day. Heres my unboxing guys... thanks again jeffery!



Nice unboxing! Happy that you got it quick . . . hopefully


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 31, 2012)

Wristbands are faster to make so we are going to make wristbands first. We have finished designing it and it is going to have outstanding quality and an outstanding look. But we aren't only working on that product, we are also working on other products such as the little baggies and drawstring bags. We have finished designing those as well and we hope to put them in production as soon as possible.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 6, 2012)

When will the wristbands be available?


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 7, 2012)

It's almost reached that day again. The day that iCubeMart was launched. This day is special to us in the sense that it marks a milestone, but we also want to make it a special day for our loyal customers. So that's why we're going to make the iCubeMart Anniversary Sale 2012. It is going to take place between midnight of 10/13/12 - midnight of 10/20/12 Standard Pacific Time. Please stick around and check back because more details will be following shortly.

On another note, we have received all of our iCubeMart branded products! After designing and re-designing, we finally got our amazing wristbands, logo stickers, and baggies! Look for them soon in the store because we are excited to show you that not only is our brand very good in appearance, but also in quality.


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 7, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> When will the wristbands be available?



We have received them already. We are making efforts to get them up and ready to order as soon as possible. Please check the site within the next few hours


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 13, 2012)

Please watch video for ANNIVERSARY SALE details: 







All orders receive 
1) 10% OFF ALL ORDERS with "2012ANNUAL" Coupon Code, plus,
2) Free iCubeMart logo sticker, plus,
3) Free gifts based on your order amount:
- $0.01 - $14.99: Free Sticker Set
- $15.00 - $49.99: Free iCubeMart Wristband or iCubeMart Baggy
- $50.00+: Free iCubeMart Wristband and iCubeMart Baggy
PRICES ARE COUNTED AFTER 10% OFF HAS BEEN APPLIED, and 
SHIPPING COST IS NOT INCLUDED

How to receive free gift(s):
Add FREE ANNIVERSARY WRISTBAND and/or FREE ANNIVERSARY BAGGY to your shopping cart to receive free gift(s) depending on your order amount.
Note: 
a) EXCESS OR INVALID QUANTITIES OF FREE GIFTS WILL DELAY YOUR ORDER
b) V-CUBES AND X-CUBES ARE 10% HIGHER than their previous price SO THAT THE USE OF THE COUPON CODE WILL NOT AFFECT THE PRICE
c) All bundles are hidden during this sale, and they will be back on Oct. 21, 2012.


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 13, 2012)

so where am I supposed to type in the coupon code? I cant find that box


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 13, 2012)

Are you getting the Dayan Megaminx?


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 13, 2012)

khoavo12 said:


> so where am I supposed to type in the coupon code? I cant find that box



After you click "Buy with Google", you will find "Additional Options" on the following page on the lower left side, you can type the coupon code there. Thanks!


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 13, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Are you getting the Dayan Megaminx?



Yes, it is on the way. There will be two kinds:Regular megaminx, and Megaminx with corner ridges. Both of them will be in black and colored.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 13, 2012)

I know you have the type F4 prototype I'm wandering when you'll have them in stock.


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 13, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I know you have the type F4 prototype I'm wandering when you'll have them in stock.



It's on the way. If everything is smooth, we should receive them some time next week. Please keep checking back at icubemart.com. Thanks!


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 13, 2012)

iCubeTime said:


> It is on the way, black and white. If everything is smooth, we should receive them some time next week. Please keep monitor it at icubemart.com. Thanks!



Cool thanks. So by November you will have them?


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 13, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Cool thanks. So by November you will have them?



Should be much earlier than that. Thanks!


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 13, 2012)

iCubeTime said:


> Should be much early than that. Thanks!



Thanks for the info


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 14, 2012)

iCubeTime said:


> After you click "Buy with Google", you will find "Additional Options" on the following page on the lower left side, you can type coupon code there. Thanks!



You mean after i fill in all the credit card detail and press 'Agree and Continue'? Because i cant find it after I press "Buy with Google'

U should really add Paypal method!!


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 14, 2012)

khoavo12 said:


> You mean after i fill in all the credit card detail and press 'Agree and Continue'? Because i cant find it after I press "Buy with Google'



After you finish your shopping, and have all items in your shopping cart, choose country, and then "Buy with google". If you are already logged in, you should see "Additional options" on the lower left. But if you have not logged in yet, you first have to log in and then you'll see it. Thanks!


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 14, 2012)

khoavo12 said:


> U should really add Paypal method!!



We did have it but then we were banned because Mefferts told PayPal that every single one of our items were knockoffs. And without reasoning or asking proof, they went ahead and shut down our account.


----------



## WMCubes (Oct 14, 2012)

Make a new account


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 14, 2012)

iCubeTime said:


> We did have it but then we were banned because Mefferts told PayPal that every single one of our items were knockoffs. And without reasoning or asking proof, they went ahead and shut down our account.


Is it possible to still pay with Paypal though, using a different account?

I mean.. I for one simply cannot buy anything from you as Paypal is my only option.

And I really would like an F4 

Mind.. any idea on the pricing of that cube?


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 15, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Is it possible to still pay with Paypal though, using a different account?
> 
> I mean.. I for one simply cannot buy anything from you as Paypal is my only option.
> 
> ...




You can buy a prepaid debit card through paypal to order from us. Google Checkout does allow debit cards and credit cards so hopefully you can use that method  
more details here: http://support.google.com/wallet/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=105916
And so far all we know is that the MSRP is going to be less than $15.00.


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 17, 2012)

We received Type F IV, DaYan megaminx (regular & corner ridges), Shengshou Pyraminx, and they will all be available very shortly. Please stick around and watch out for them.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 17, 2012)

How long will shipping take?


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 17, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> How long will shipping take?



Where is your country? The shipping time will depend upon your country. If you are in the US, it will take around 2 - 5 days. If you are an international customer, it will take 4-20 days.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 17, 2012)

iCubeTime said:


> Where is your country? The shipping time will depend upon your country. If you are in USA, it takes around 2 - 5 days. If you are an international customers, it may take 4-20 days.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 19, 2012)

Type F IV, DaYan megaminx (regular & corner ridges), Shengshou Pyraminx are available for purchase.

Type F decided to produce Type F IV as DIYs. So, DIY form is the standard form for the IVs. All of the assembled Type F IVs that we have are specially assembled by the owner of Type F as a gift for iCubeMart customers to celebrate 2012 Anniversary.


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 20, 2012)

iCubeTime said:


> Type F IV, DaYan megaminx (regular & corner ridges), Shengshou Pyraminx are available for purchase.
> 
> Type F decided to produce Type F IV as DIY. So, DIY is the standard version for Version IV. All assembled Type F IV are specially assembled by the owner of Type F as a gift for iCubeMart customers to celebrate 2012 Anniversary.



Here is the link http://www.icubemart.com/apps/webstore/.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 20, 2012)

Just ordered the Dayan Megaminx and FIV as well as SS 4x4/Type C 2x2. Can't wait to get them! I'll make an unboxing/review of the megaminx and FIV. Do you have any idea of when you will be stocking the SS 9x9s? Any pre-distributing talk? I know 51morefun said they would have their stock in on the 30th.


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 20, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Just ordered the Dayan Megaminx and FIV as well as SS 4x4/Type C 2x2. Can't wait to get them! I'll make an unboxing/review of the megaminx and FIV. Do you have any idea of when you will be stocking the SS 9x9s? Any pre-distributing talk? I know 51morefun said they would have their stock in on the 30th.



It's unclear if they will be available on the 30th because ShengShou claims that they are busy with something else.


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 21, 2012)

The 2012 Anniversary Sale event is now over! We'd like to thank everyone for such a successful sale and supporting us for two years. Hopefully we can just keep getting better and continue to satisfy customers all over the world by bringing unparalleled service and quality products.


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 28, 2012)

The holiday season is here! With Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas, and the New Year so near, we want to make sure we can put some smiles on some cubers. From now on until New Years, we are going to provide different sales and promotions for different puzzles and products. Some of them are going to be limited in quantity so make sure you stick around and check back often. Halloween is right around the corner and though we can't give you the traditional Tootsie Rolls and SweetTarts, we can give you amazing sales and opportunities to save cash. 

So for the first sale, we are going to make ALL magics and magic related products 25% OFF. That's not all. We are also going to make ALL snakes 25% OFF as well. This sale starts from now to November 4, 2012, 2:00 P.M. (Pacific Time). We think this is a great way to start off the holiday season and we hope you take advantage of this amazing discount. 

_*Bundles will not be discounted due to its existing discount, but will be available to order during this time period._


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 4, 2012)

We hope that all of you had a chance to get some new puzzles from our Halloween sale. It was a great success. Now we are going to launch the YJ sale. All YJ products in our store will be 25% OFF. But that's not all. We are also going to make Cube4You DIY kits 25% OFF as well! So please check back soon because more items will be discounted later today.


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 13, 2012)

Everyone knows that Black Friday and Cyber Monday are coming up. You've probably saved up your hard-earned cash so that you could take up some amazing deals on these days. iCubeMart won't disappoint. From November 23 midnight - November 26, 6:00 (Pacific Time), we will be having a big sale with big deals. There will be a site-wide discount and amazing free gifts. Also, we are going to further discount some of the newest and hottest items. So check back then, because you won't want to miss it.


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 23, 2012)

iCubeMart Black Friday and Cyber Monday Sale has now begun! It is going to continue all the way until November 26, 6:00P.M. (Pacific Time). We are providing you with amazing discounts (up to 50% OFF) and awesome gifts. Click HERE for more information on the sale.


----------



## iCubeTime (Dec 9, 2012)

iCubeMart tries to keep customers on their toes by constantly throwing different deals and sales. When I say "constantly", I mean it. Look at the current deal for example: we are selling the Type C IV for only $8.55 when the retail price is $14.25 (40% OFF). Grab these deals before it's too late because they are going to be CONSTANTLY changing and some items are in limited stock. 

Also, we have received the WitTwo 2x2 V II. It's a faster cube than the original due to the reduction in friction. Check it out at our store!


----------



## iCubeTime (Dec 20, 2012)

The iCubeMart Christmas Sale starts on 12/20/12 (12 A.M. Pacific Time) with amazing deals! An example would be the DaYan ZhanChi which is only $9.99! But it is only going to be at that price until 12/21/12 (6 P.M. Pacific Time). Then we are going to have the ShengShou 7x7 for only $26.99 (12/22/12 12 A.M. Pacific Time)! The Christmas Sale officially ends on 12/23/12 (6 P.M. Pacfic Time).

Don't miss out and happy holidays!


----------



## Veerexx (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh yay 
I might get a shengshou.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jan 1, 2013)

Another year has gone by and iCubeMart has seen much improvement and has also done many events. Events like the many sales and promotions such as the Christmas Sale, Black Friday Sale, Halloween Sale, and Anniversary Sale. But we also went out to several competitions to meet and interact with our customers. This would always be an interesting experience because emailing back and forth is just not the same as physically conversing with someone. Our customer's opinion is very important to us because we know our customers are the only reason why we are doing what we are doing. So we wanted to give back to our customers not only by creating sales (other shops do that as well), but we also went out to China to meet many of the name-brand cubing companies so that we can connect the cubing community with the companies. These companies included DaYan, ShengShou, MF8, LanLan, Cube4You, Type C, etc. You can read the article about that trip in our Events page. 

Though this year is over, we will not forget the many successes and accomplishments that were achieved. We will learn from these successes and we will further improve iCubeMart with it. With more customers, members, and products, we are definitely growing up in a positive way. Though we are merely 2 years old, we have established a strong position in the community. In 2013, we plan to become a better shop not only by providing amazing sales that you have come to know and love, but we also plan to do events that are more unique. Also, we are going to adopt a more aggressive attitude towards sponsoring WCA competitions for the cubing community. We will further connect with our customers so that we could understand them better and therefore provide a better service to them. This is our goal for next year because at the end it's all about the customers. So we want to thank all of you who has ever ordered from us or even just watched our videos. We hope you will continue to remain loyal to us and support us on our mission to improve. We will always owe our success to you. Happy New Year!

Jeffrey Wang, iCubeMart Owner


----------



## iCubeTime (Jan 9, 2013)

Though the holidays are officially over, everyone still have some spirit left over. So why end the holiday spirit if you don't have to? iCubeMart's Holiday sale also officially ended, but we are now extending it (Ends Sunday, January 13, 4:00 P.M. Pacific Time) so that we can still help our customers grab some amazing deals. While you're at it, why not check out the new products we just listed as well?

You can always enjoy great promotions and an ever expanding variety of cubes here at iCubeMart


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello there 
So I bought one of the iCubeMart drawstring bags about a week ago and I was just wondering if it were possible to get a few pictures of one just because I would like to see what it will look like. I live in Australia, so it will take a little bit of time to get to me. Thanks in advance and it's alright if not  I know they are new stock and all.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jan 19, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> Hello there
> So I bought one of the iCubeMart drawstring bags about a week ago and I was just wondering if it were possible to get a few pictures of one just because I would like to see what it will look like. I live in Australia, so it will take a little bit of time to get to me. Thanks in advance and it's alright if not  I know they are new stock and all.



You should be able to see the photo on the product page of the iCubeMart Drawstring Bag. We had it there since the beginning. But here's the picture just in case.


----------



## DJHenjin (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello IcubeTime, I ordered a DIY Dayan Zhanchi 2 weeks ago from your store. I am looking forward to getting the cube, And I am not sure if my shipping issue is due to the postal service, or due to your shipping, However 2 packages I ordered from 2 other stores, a Dayan zhanchi assembled, and some lubix have already arrived. I look forward to recieving my shipment from you, and I will review it when it gets here. 

Thank you for being an awesome store. but please maybe look into shipping times.

DJHenjin


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 19, 2013)

iCubeTime said:


> You should be able to see the photo on the product page of the iCubeMart Drawstring Bag. We had it there since the beginning. But here's the picture just in case.
> 
> View attachment 2601



I had found the image about 20 minutes after I posted that  
Haha, thanks.
I have received my item so I am very happy  I love it and will wear it everywhere with pride. The shipping to Australia was much faster than I expected and the price of $12 (including shipping) was MUCH cheaper than a bag of that sort from a ship here (PLUS it is cube related :3 ) So yes, thank you so much


----------



## iCubeTime (Jan 20, 2013)

DJHenjin said:


> Hello IcubeTime, I ordered a DIY Dayan Zhanchi 2 weeks ago from your store. I am looking forward to getting the cube, And I am not sure if my shipping issue is due to the postal service, or due to your shipping, However 2 packages I ordered from 2 other stores, a Dayan zhanchi assembled, and some lubix have already arrived. I look forward to recieving my shipment from you, and I will review it when it gets here.
> 
> Thank you for being an awesome store. but please maybe look into shipping times.
> 
> DJHenjin



Thank you! We are known around the community to be one of the fastest stores to ship orders. We usually drop an order off at USPS (United States Postal Office) 1 day after receiving it. But USPS is inconsistent with its shipping times periodically and so I think this is the case with your order. Our customers normally receive their orders within 3-4 days after ordering. Sorry for the inconvenience and I hope this won't happen again!


----------



## iCubeTime (Jan 20, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> I had found the image about 20 minutes after I posted that
> Haha, thanks.
> I have received my item so I am very happy  I love it and will wear it everywhere with pride. The shipping to Australia was much faster than I expected and the price of $12 (including shipping) was MUCH cheaper than a bag of that sort from a ship here (PLUS it is cube related :3 ) So yes, thank you so much



Awesome! It's great to hear how much you like it! We spent a very very long time on trying to make it as durable as possible so hopefully it can serve you well. (And don't worry, we will be shipping your orders this fast every time)


----------



## iCubeTime (Jan 20, 2013)

Everyone in the cubing community has been anticipating new products from ShengShou, DaYan, and MF8 for quite some time. Which type of puzzle will ShengShou make next? When is DaYan releasing the sixth installment of their extremely successful 3x3 line? How long is MF8 going to go without producing another puzzle? These questions have surely been nagging the minds of numerous cubers for a long time. That's why iCubeMart is proud and honored to relay the information to you, directly from the manufacturers.

ShengShou recently released the very successful Pyraminx. We thought that this action signaled that they weren't only going to pursue the cube market. And like we predicted, they are now going to widen their range of products. But before we go into that, I'd like to inform everyone that they have now released the ShengShou 3x3 Feng (wind in english). It is their second generation 3x3 and there is definitely a lot of improvement. The rotation is much faster, but the amazing butter-feel is still preserved. We believe this butter-feel will also translate into their upcoming Megaminx. We will be receiving the ShengShou Megaminx and ShengShou Feng BLACK this coming Friday (ShengShou Feng WHITE is currently available).

Those aren't the only new products that are coming on Friday. The MF8 Megaminx Version III is also making its debut at iCubeMart on Friday. We believe it's going to be much smoother, faster, and maybe even improve on its corner cutting ability. The Type C Mini 4x4 is going to come to us on that day as well. It is only 46 mm so that'll definitely be interesting.

One company that is famous for its products' corner cutting ability is undoubtedly DaYan. People have been waiting for their sixth 3x3 extremely eagerly. Though it is still pretty far from hitting the market, we are finally getting progressive news. The DaYan VI prototypes will start to come out around the middle of February, as well as additional information (including its name). DaYan is also starting to design a 2x2 and we can all agree that it will definitely be a hit. MF8 is also planning on coming out with a 2x2 so we'll just have to wait and see. 

Rest assured that when we get additional information on all the topics we have touched today, we will definitely notify all of you as soon as possible.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jan 30, 2013)

The most anticipated cube has finally started to show its face. DaYan has decided to name their sixth cube the DaYan VI PanShi. PanShi symbolizes stability and foundation. Mr. Bao, the owner of DaYan, was very hestitant about whether or not he wanted to produce another 3x3 in the beginning. This was due to the fact that many companies were copying his designs. Also, he was very satisfied with the outcome of the ZhanChi and thought that it would be his best. However, he decided to create another one because of two reasons. One, though there were people mimicking his hard work, he still wanted to design another cube because he had a great passion for it. Two, he knew that many cubers were expecting more from DaYan and he couldn't possibly let all those people down. 

The DaYan VI PanShi is still currently in the testing/modifying phase and Chinese New Years is coming up (all stores shut down for the duration of the holiday), so we don't know if the production of the test versions can be finished before that. We are currently trying to arrange it so that we will receive test versions and therefore, be able to host a competition that involves PanShis as prizes.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello, I would like to know if its possible to know when (days, weeks, months?) the mf8 megaminx v3 will come out in black? It is a puzzle I am very much looking forward to, but I'd prefer it in black, as opposed to the original mold color. If there isn't a way of telling when the black version will come in, I'll probably just get the original color version anyway, to see how the puzzle turns and such. Thank you.


----------



## iCubeTime (Feb 3, 2013)

DaYan PanShi Prototype Contest

iCubeMart is holding a DaYan PanShi Prototype contest effective Feb. 3, 2013 12:00pm until Feb. 16, 2013 12:00pm Pacific Time. 
- All customers whose order is equal to or greater than $20.00 (not including shipping and handling) will be eligible for this contest. 
- Every $20.00 (not including shipping and handling) will be counted as an entry. Multiple orders for one customer during this period, if there is any, will be accumulated at the end and entered into this contest.
- There will be a total of 5 winners for this contest, and the winners will be announced on Feb. 17, 2013 via video at www.youtube.com/icubetime as well as www.icubemart.com.
- iCubeMart will email each winner immediately, and each winner has to confirm to iCubeMart within 48 hours. After 48 hours, if the winner did not confirm back to iCubeMart via email, he/she will be replaced and announced at www.icubemart.com.
- After each winner confirms back to iCubeMart, iCubeMart will ship out the prize to him/her. There is no cost on any of the five winners for the prize.


----------



## iCubeTime (Feb 3, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> Hello, I would like to know if its possible to know when (days, weeks, months?) the mf8 megaminx v3 will come out in black? It is a puzzle I am very much looking forward to, but I'd prefer it in black, as opposed to the original mold color. If there isn't a way of telling when the black version will come in, I'll probably just get the original color version anyway, to see how the puzzle turns and such. Thank you.



The black megaminxes are coming in the same shipment as the PanShi prototypes so it'll be here soon!


----------



## kooixh (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi, I placed an order 5 days ago and the USPS tracking still says Processed through USPS Sort Facility is my order shipped?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 6, 2013)

Trust me.. I am looking at the same thing for over a week. Patience.. it will change.


----------



## kooixh (Feb 6, 2013)

how long did your cube arrive?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 6, 2013)

None from there. It's the posting services that are slow  Not their fault.


----------



## iCubeTime (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry about the wait guys, but rest assured because we almost always ship the day after you order.


----------



## iCubeTime (Feb 9, 2013)

We received the DaYan PanShi Prototypes. Here's a video in which I compare one with other DaYan products.






Win a free DaYan PanShi Prototype here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5AsJr-pX3M&list=UUIzvumj4U9Mod4tx-M0PJBw&index=2

Pre-orders are available at www.icubemart.com


----------



## iCubeTime (Feb 16, 2013)

Our DaYan PanShi Prototype contest is almost coming to an end. There is less than 3 hours left (ends at 12 P.M. Pacific Time). So if you plan on making your order a raffle ticket, please do it as soon as possible. Thanks!


----------



## iCubeTime (Feb 18, 2013)

Congratulations! These five order numbers are the winning orders of the DaYan PanShi Prototype Contest. 

ID Google Order # Order Date Country 
38 348002805215744 2/12/2013 7:40 Canada 
35 115235802810746 2/7/2013 23:02 USA 
204 774609035069481 2/10/2013 7:55 USA 
80 156100891231381 2/11/2013 13:27 USA 
142 736282225151599 2/6/2013 21:09 USA 


We are going to email the winners and the winners must reply to us (for confirmation) within 48 hours in order to claim their prize. If winner does not reply, we will replace him/her with another winner. 

DaYan PanShi Pre-orders are available here at iCubeMart.


----------



## CuberPowers (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey icubetime i really like ur shop and i loved ur shipping and everything. but is there a way u can get the shiiping the Canada Cheaper?


----------



## iCubeTime (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you! 

On January 27, the United States Postal Service raised their shipping rates (especially for international orders). But it also allowed us to give tracking information to our international customers for the first time. So we would really love to lower the price, but we have to make changes due to the United States Postal Service. I hope you understand!


----------



## iCubeTime (Mar 2, 2013)

We have received the DaYan PanShis. We will ship them all out as soon as possible!


----------



## dbuck84 (Mar 11, 2013)

I just bought a PanShi from you guys... How long till it reaches Brazil?


----------



## dbuck84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 12, 2013)

Contact them through the shop.


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 12, 2013)

And even then, you should give them a little more time than 11 hours. It's possible they have a lot of messages to deal with.


----------



## dbuck84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh! Ok, thank you guys!  sorry for the rushing...


----------



## iCubeTime (Mar 27, 2013)

You might have heard about a cube going around called the FangShi (Funs ShuangRen). This cube is supposedly superior to that of a DaYan 3x3. We were able to secure a prototype, and I must agree that this cube is somewhat better than a DaYan cube. Read about it here: 

http://www.icubemart.com/apps/blog/show/25052697-funs-fangshi-shuangren-preview-better-than-dayan-

That cube came to us within a new shipment we received (which contains many new puzzles) and you can read about the contents of this new shipment here:

http://www.icubemart.com/apps/blog/show/25083229-new-shipment-v-cube-3s-v-cube-4s-and-more-


If you are a long time iCubeMart customer, you would probably remember back when we had a blog page. Of course, due to a period of inactivity, we decided to shut it down. However, with a new perspective and plan in mind, we have decided to launch it again. You will still be able to read the old entries but we are now providing more professional content. We are very serious about this new addition to our site and we hope that you will find our blog to be a great place to get informed on the latest cube news.


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 12, 2013)

I sent you a couple questions about this through your website, but received no response...

I would like to order some cores (Dayan and Cube4You) and some Dayan spring/screws/washers hardware sets. However, the shipping costs that are being quoted are ridiculously high. 

From your website (copied and pasted on April 11, 2013):
"We calculate Shipping & Handling by the actual weight of each order, like the way the US Postal System calculates the price for us. iCubeMart actually doesn’t earn any money from your shipping cost. Shipping is just a service provided to you by us and we have no intention on grabbing extra money in the process. Maybe sometimes you might feel that we charge a little more than how much the Post Office actually charges us. Why? It’s because there is also a cost for the many supplies and materials we use, and the many hours and energy we spend to pack your orders. Normal customers do NOT have any clue how the Postage should be calculated. So, when they compare the charge @ iCubeMart vs. other US Cube Stores, they feel we charge too much! Actually, the amount we calculate is much closer to the actual amount paid to the US Postal Office. We have to say that we are making efforts to calculate the Shipping & Handling fee as accurate/reasonable as we can. But, don't be confused by other US Cube Stores' wrong calculation system.

Unlike us, other US cube stores charge you by the total quantity of items. If you try to order 5 pieces of cores in their shop, the Shipping cost is around $13.00. But, at iCubeMart, you only need to pay $6.50. It's only common sense to know which one is the better deal: 5 cores with shipping & handling costing $13.00 for international order, or $6.50. If you order 5 cores in their store with domestic shipping, the cost will be around $7.50. We only charge you $3.00. These examples show that their system isn’t accurate at all."

However, when I place 5 cores into the cart (Dayan or cube4you), the shipping costs come to $6.80 within the continental US. Just as a comparison, the shipping and handling costs for 2 Guhongs is cheaper than 5 cores ($5.70 vs $6.80). Additionally, when these small items are added to another larger order, it still incurs a significant shipping cost (about a dollar per core/hardware set). Is there any way that I can order some cores and hardware without spending more on shipping than on the items themselves?


----------



## iCubeTime (Apr 13, 2013)

DaYan is well known for their 3x3s since they perform with great quality. Since launching their first 3x3, DaYan has started to release different types of puzzles throughout their career including the megaminx and 4x4. Everyone knows that DaYan will deliver no matter which puzzle it is. That's why the expansion of their range of products is always welcomed and highly anticipated. This is exactly the case with the new DaYan 2x2 . . . 

To read the entire blog entry for extensive information on the new DaYan 2x2 (which is available for pre-order right now at our store) and on the release date of the Funs ShuangRen (a cube that is the same if not better quality than the DaYan cubes), click here:

http/www.icubemart.com/apps/blog/show/25626576-dayan-2x2-info-funs-shuangren-delay


----------



## iCubeTime (Apr 14, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> I sent you a couple questions about this through your website, but received no response...
> 
> I would like to order some cores (Dayan and Cube4You) and some Dayan spring/screws/washers hardware sets. However, the shipping costs that are being quoted are ridiculously high.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your inquiry! 

We did not find your question at our forum after going through all recent posts. Also, in order for us to address to a concern as quickly as possible, please send us an email to [email protected] or [email protected]. We are very responsible and will always reply to our customers either on the same day or within 1 -2 days. 
That passage was written a while ago, and our goal is still the same. However, the United States Postal Office has significantly increased its shipping rate many times in the past years, the amounts used in the examples are not accurate any more. Some of the cube store can't calculate their international shipping cost via shopping cart anymore. We have modified our shipping information on our website.

To help you, please send an email to us with all cubes you are planning to order, we will help you out. Don't worry. 

Thank you for choosing iCubeMart!


----------



## iCubeTime (Apr 14, 2013)

As mentioned in the previous blog entry, Funs Puzzle has notified us that they are delaying the release of the ShuangRen 3x3 due to a problem in the current mold. Almost immediately afterwards, Funs Puzzle posted an offical notice about the delay through the Speedsolving forum. Since mandarin is Funs Puzzle's only language, the only way of communicating the message in english was to use Google Translate. Though this is a feasible option, many important details have been overlooked or omitted. However, we are a company of bi-lingual capabilities so we felt that it was our duty to clearly translate the message of Funs Puzzle. 

To read the translation and also our offer of compensation for customers who pre-ordered the ShuangRen, click here:

http/www.icubemart.com/apps/blog/entries/show/25649881-funs-puzzle-s-message-regarding-shuangren-delay


----------



## iCubeTime (Apr 21, 2013)

DAYAN 2X2s HERE & FUNS PUZZLE UPDATE

We have received very positive news from Funs Puzzle regarding their ShuangRen 3x3 cube. We have also received the DaYan 2x2s and they are now available on our online store. Check out the in depth information on both of these topics HERE.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 21, 2013)

That is good news! Thanks


----------



## iCubeTime (May 2, 2013)

We have been waiting for the Funs Puzzle ShuangRen 3x3 cube for a long time due to a delay. That's why it's our pleasure to inform you that they have started to manufacture the consumer's version and our shipment of ShuangRens will depart within 1-2 days. We will receive them within a week's time and ship out the pre-orders as soon as possible. We asked the owner of Funs Puzzle to assemble the cubes and he is glad to do it. For your benefit, we also asked him to sign his autograph on around 30 ShuangRen boxes. 

Thank you for your support and trust me, these are very high performing cubes.


----------



## Veerexx (May 7, 2013)

iCubeTime said:


> We have been waiting for the Funs Puzzle ShuangRen 3x3 cube for a long time due to a delay. That's why it's our pleasure to inform you that they have started to manufacture the consumer's version and our shipment of ShuangRens will depart within 1-2 days. We will receive them within a week's time and ship out the pre-orders as soon as possible. We asked the owner of Funs Puzzle to assemble the cubes and he is glad to do it. For your benefit, we also asked him to sign his autograph on around 30 ShuangRen boxes.
> 
> Thank you for your support and trust me, these are very high performing cubes.


I really can't wait for them. I preordered 4 of them the day they were announced. Can you please post in this thread when the ShuangRen's are being shipped? Or at least when you have received them? It would be really great to be able to estimate roughly when I will be getting them.
I would REALLY love a signed box <3


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 10, 2013)

Have the Fangshis come in yet? When can we expect preorders to start being sent?


----------



## Veerexx (May 11, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Have the Fangshis come in yet? When can we expect preorders to start being sent?



My ShunagRens have been sshipped (2 of them - 1 black, 1 white), so I am not too sure about yours...Give it a day or two


----------



## iCubeTime (May 30, 2013)

Very high performing cube with great turning, aggressive cutting, and an ability to resist pops and locks. Looks like DaYan finally has a worthy competitor. Get your own ShuangRen today at www.icubemart.com.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jun 6, 2013)

We are having a summer sale between June 8 - June 16. Watch this video for more information.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jun 15, 2013)

Enter for a chance to win 1 of 12 Funs Puzzle's new prototypes! Watch video for in-depth information.


----------



## Cuber1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Do you support Paypal?


----------



## YddEd (Jun 28, 2013)

Cuber1 said:


> Do you support Paypal?


No they don't, they use Google Checkout.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 22, 2013)

To get all of our customers ready for the upcoming World Championship, we have decided to provide you with a 10% OFF coupon code! Just type in WORLD2013 at check out to redeem the discount. This coupon code is only valid between July 21st to July 25th (Pacific Standard Time), so make sure you take advantage of this amazing deal! 

For the customers who are going to attend World Championship 2013, we are offering a service in which we bring the products to the venue and you can pick it up there. These orders can only be picked up on the 27th from 10 A.M. to 5 P.M. and you must find us (if you haven't seen me before, click HERE for my YouTube channel, and we'll be in the main room with the rest of the cubers). Your shipping fee will be refunded once you pick up your order and we'll provide you with a free gift! To add this service to your order, please click HERE and add that item to your cart.

Good luck at World, and we hope to see you there!


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 4, 2013)

Watch this video for a message from Funs Puzzle's owner!


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 16, 2013)

We have finally received our shipment and the *Funs ShuangRen II* is now* in stock and available for purchase*! In addition, we have other new cubes put up on our store as well:

-MF8 Legend II

-Type C WitTwo II 2x2 (Colored)

-GansPuzzle III

-YJ MoYu WeiLong 3x3 

We also received the new *ShengShou Master Paramorphinx*, so we'll be putting that up as soon as possible.


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 19, 2013)

GIVEAWAY Simply purchase $20.00 or more (shipping fee not included) to enter into a raffle for a free GANSPUZZLE III. All orders between* 8/18 - 8/25 12 P.M.* (Pacific Time) will qualify. There will be* seven *winners! Good luck!


----------



## iCubeTime (Sep 24, 2013)

To celebrate our third anniversary, iCubeMart is going to hold an annual *Anniversary Sale*! This sale is going to be taking place between *October 1 - October 31*, and we are going to have different promotions every week to create diversity. Do not hesitate to take advantage of this sale and have fun!


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 1, 2013)

The iCubeMart Anniversary Sale 2013 has officially started and will span to the end of October (October 31st). We are going to have different promotions and discounts every week so make sure to check us out periodically. This week we are having enormous discounts such as the ShengShou 9x9 (originally $90.99, now $69.99). Purchase these awesome deals now before they run out!

*Purchase ON SALE items here:*

http://www.icubemart.com/apps/webstore/products/category/512031?page=1

*First Week:* Oct. 1st ~ Oct. 6th (based on P.S.T.)


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 5, 2013)

The iCubeMart Anniversary Sale 2013 has officially started and will span to the end of October (October 31st) which means there is only 48 hours left for the Week One Sale! We are going to have different promotions and discounts every week and so the sales that follow this sale is going to consist of different promotions. Make sure to get the puzzles that you want before it's gone! 

http/www.icubemart.com/apps/webstore/products/category/512031?page=1

First Week: Oct. 1st ~ Oct. 6th (based on P.S.T.)





Alpha I $4.99 

Alpha II $4.99 

Lanlan Gear Mastermorphix $11.99 

LanLan Megaminx Gear $10.49 

Micro Memory $3.49 

Mini Alpha $3.99 

QJ 2-Heart Super Floppy $3.99 

QJ 2-Layer Super Square-1 $3.99 

QJ Megaminx - PVC $4.99 

QJ Megaminx Tiled $4.99 

QJ PIllowed 3x3 $4.49 

QJ Pyraminx - PVC $4.99 

QJ Pyraminx (Tiled) $4.99 

ShengShou 2x2 Cube $3.99 

Shengshou 3x3 cube - Aurora $5.59 

ShengShou 3x3 Cube - Feng $4.59 

ShengShou 3x3 Cube - Speed Edition $2.99 

ShengShou 4x4 V4 - PVC $4.99 

ShengShou 7x7 - 7.6cm - PVC $23.99 

ShengShou 7x7 - 7.6cm - PVC (pink) $23.99 

ShengShou 8x8 - PVC $52.99 

ShengShou 9x9 - PVC - Cloudy White $69.99 

Shengshou Master Paramorphinx - Colored $3.99 

Shengshou Megaminx $7.99 

Shengshou mirror block $3.99 

Type C III $4.99 

Type C IV - WitLong 3x3 $8.99 

Type C IV - WitLong 3x3 - colored $8.99 

Type C mini 4x4 - 46mm $9.99 

Type C WitEden 3x3x6 $16.99 

Type C WitEden 3x3x9 I $17.99 

Type C Wittwo 2x2 $7.99 

Type C Wittwo 2x2 - colored $7.99 

Type F IV (DIY) $8.99 

Type F Magic $2.19


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 8, 2013)

WEEK TWO [Because it hasn't been posted already, just for your information and so you can see the sales]:
Second Week: Oct. 7th ~ Oct. 13th (based on P.S.T.)

Alpha Micro Memory	4.49

Alpha Mini Alpha	4.99

Cube4You Gas Assisted Cube w Cubesmith Sticker	6.99

Cube4You Blind Maze Tile Cube	7.49

LanLan 2x2	4.99

LanLan 4x4 - Tiled	7.99

LanLan 7x7	19.99

LanLan Megaminx Gear	15.99

Lanlan Gear Mastermorphix	16.99

MF8 Legend 3x3	6.99

MF8 Megaminx V II Tiled	7.99

MF8 Megaminx V II White (Stickered)	7.99

MF8+DaYan 4x4 - 6.6cm	12.99

QJ 2-Heart Super Floppy	3.99

QJ 2-Layer Super Square-1	3.99

QJ Megaminx - PVC	6.99

QJ Megaminx Tiled	4.99

QJ Pyraminx (Tiled)	4.99

QJ PIllowed 3x3	4.49

ShengShou 2x2 Cube	3.99

ShengShou 3x3 Cube - Speed Edition	2.99

Shengshou mirror block	4.99

ShengShou 4x4 V4 - PVC	4.99

ShengShou 7x7 - 7.6cm - PVC (pink)	28.99

ShengShou 7x7 - 7.6cm - PVC 28.99

ShengShou 8x8 - PVC	55.99

ShengShou 9x9 - PVC - Cloudy White	79.99

Type C III	4.99

Type C IV - WitLong 3x3	8.99

Type C IV - WitLong 3x3 - colored	8.99

Type C Wittwo 2x2	8.99

Type C Wittwo 2x2 - colored	8.99

Type C mini 4x4 - 46mm	9.99

Type C WitEden 3x3x6	19.99

Type C WitEden 3x3x9 I	19.99

Mini Yong Jun (YJ)	3.99

YJ 3x3 Cube	3.99

Mini YJ 5x5 - 6cm	6.99

YJ 5x5 - 6.5cm	6.99

YJ 6x6	18.99


----------



## iCubeTime (Dec 7, 2013)

Dear loyal customers,

After the new website was launched, we received a popular request to extend our Black Friday sale. That's why we are very glad to inform you about iCubeMart's Holiday Sale. This sale's deals are similar to the Black Friday promotions (up to 75% off). All qualified puzzles have been marked down with 15% discount, no coupon required.

Though United States Postal Service (USPS) is still our shipping carrier, we have reworked the shipping fee calculation system and it is now completely handled by USPS. This enables you to not only receive more delivery options, it also establishes a much more accurate price.

Please don't forget to sign up and take advantage of our 10% membership discount and reward points for each dollar you spent at icubemart.com.

Happy Holidays!

Jeffrey Wang


----------



## iCubeTime (Dec 23, 2013)

Though the holiday sales will be continuing , iCubeMart is unable to ship any packages from *Dec. 25, 2013 - Jan. 3, 2014*. We're very sorry for the inconvenience, but are happy to answer any questions that you may have. Have a merry Christmas and a happy New Year!


----------



## Davidbfitness (Dec 24, 2013)

Greetings icubemart! I live in the Los Angeles area and would like to pick up some specialty cubes for Christmas gifts. Help! Can I drive to your location, or can you recommend some place to drive to. Plz respond ASAP. Ty, D


----------



## iCubeTime (Feb 2, 2014)

Get *10% off* your entire order for Valentine's Day! Enter code VAL2014 at checkout to redeem the coupon. Offer ends 2/8/2014!


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Feb 2, 2014)

Can I use the new member and valentines discount simultaneously? Also, do you offer shipping that isn't so expensive? (Shipping costs more than the puzzles, that's outrageous!)
I understand that you don't accept paypal, so how secure is the offered payment method? I have ordered cubes from stores that don't accept paypal before and I've almost always been ripped off.


----------



## iCubeTime (Feb 3, 2014)

Of course! You should definitely be able to simultaneously use these two promotions. 
Which country do you ship to? We use USPS as our carrier, and it's the cheapest and fastest shipping method for puzzles. We actually don't make any profit off shipping so you are paying however much we have to pay for transporting your order. Regarding payment security, Authorize.Net is one of top payment platforms in the United States. We are also SSL certified so don't worry!


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Feb 3, 2014)

Hm, I tried and when I put the VAL2014 coupon in I got an error about reaching my coupon usage limit.
Yeah I understand that it's fair shipping, but it's still hard to pay. I live in the US (Michigan). Most stores offer 2 day shipping for a higher price and like 7+ day shipping for free or extremely low price, because it's not about the wait for people who don't have loads of money.
Ah I see, that makes me feel better about paying.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Feb 8, 2014)

I tried waiting a few days and the valentine's day coupon still isn't working :/
Edit: decided not to order from here, the shipping costs more than the puzzles. Adding a sheet of stickers adds like $2 to the shipping price, that definitely isn't "fair." They weigh nothing.


----------



## iCubeTime (Mar 16, 2014)

Spring sale at iCubeMart! Get 15% off your entire order by entering SPRING14 at checkout. Offer ends 3/22. Here's a video outlining the discount:


----------



## iCubeTime (Apr 14, 2014)

We're having a giveaway! There are 3 prizes for 3 winners. Watch the video below for details:


----------



## iCubeTime (Apr 26, 2014)

12 hours left to enter the SPRING GIVEAWAY! Three puzzles are up for grabs free of charge, so enter before it's too late. Winners will be announced tomorrow! Details here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh_WL_2RcR8


----------



## iCubeTime (Apr 28, 2014)

The winners for the SPRING GIVEAWAY have been announced! Go to www.icubemart.com to see if you are one of three lucky winners! (Click on red text under navigation bar) Thanks for participating and we wish you the best of luck!


----------



## iCubeTime (May 30, 2014)

New video regarding updates on iCubeMart's shipping!


----------



## iCubeTime (Jun 19, 2014)

FREE GIVEAWAY! It's so easy to enter that it's completely free of charge.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jun 30, 2014)

Our MoYu AoLong 3x3's are being sold at $12.50 per piece! Come check it out at icubemart.com


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey guys! Get 20% OFF your entire order at iCubeMart by using code SUM20. If you're a member, you can use that in addition to your New Members' Discount (10% OFF) to save even more money. More info in this video:


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 6, 2014)

Exactly one week left to get 20% OFF your order using SUM20 at www.icubemart.com!


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jul 6, 2014)

Speed Stack StackMat Pro Timer + Bag
$32.99

The page you requested cannot be found!

The page you requested cannot be found.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for bringing that to my attention! I've fixed the problem and now the page is able to be viewed. As a token of appreciation, email us whenever you order and we'll give you a free gift.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 7, 2014)

iCubeMart X American Cancer Society 

Though giving back to the cubing community is important, helping out a greater cause is crucial as well. About three months ago, we came into contact with American Cancer Society. We helped organized an event called Relay For Life to assist the fight against cancer. Read more about our experience by clicking the link below: 
http://icubemart.com/index.php?route=blog/post/view&id=40


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 19, 2014)

Hurry! Last day to get 20% OFF your entire order at www.icubemart.com. Use code SUM20! Offer ends tomorrow.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 21, 2014)

Buy your cuber (or yourself) the perfect gift for any occasion! Gift cards are 15% OFF for a limited amount of time! Offer ends 8/3

The perfect gift can be found here: http://icubemart.com/gift_card?manufacturer_id=21


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 28, 2014)

GET SPONSORED by iCubeMart! If you have a YouTube channel based around cubing and puzzles, and would like iCubeMart to sponsor your videos and provide you with reviewing material, please do not hesitate to tell us by filling out the form here: https://icubemart.com/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=25


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 28, 2014)

iCubeTime said:


> GET SPONSORED by iCubeMart! If you have a YouTube channel based around cubing and puzzles, and would like iCubeMart to sponsor your videos and provide you with reviewing material, please do not hesitate to tell us by filling out the form here: https://icubemart.com/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=25



I just filled it out and I hope to be picked.


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 1, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I just filled it out and I hope to be picked.



Awesome! We'll consider every single applicant.


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 1, 2014)

New Arrivals! 
iCubeMart now carries the MoYu AoFu 7x7, MoYu AoLong 3x3 V2, MoYu AoLong 3x3 (54), ShengShou Skewb, Gan357, and YJ MoYu WeiLong V2! 
Visit www.icubemart.com to check them out.


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 4, 2014)

MoYu Sale! Find popular MoYu puzzles for up to 30% OFF their original price. This discount is also compatible with iCubeMart's New Member 10% OFF discount! Check it out here: http://icubemart.com/index.php?route=product/manufacturer/info&manufacturer_id=35


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 17, 2014)

Check out this awesome ShengShou Skewb review from Joey Shamash. He does an in-depth analysis of the puzzle and is part of our new Sponsor Program. Click HERE to watch!


----------



## iCubeTime (Sep 6, 2014)

Check out this amazing video review of the MoYu AoLong V2 done by Török Ágoston! He's a YouTuber-cuber who's based in Hungary!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 6, 2014)

I only understood him saying "moyu aolong " "corner cutting"


----------



## iCubeTime (Sep 8, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> I only understood him saying "moyu aolong " "corner cutting"



Me too! But I'm sure he's making sense in Hungarian.


----------



## iCubeTime (Sep 8, 2014)

The 2014-2015 school year has arrived! If you are part of a cubing club at your school and is looking for club discounts on puzzles, please do not hesitate to contact us! Club rushes are coming up and we are happy to help out!


----------



## iCubeTime (Sep 10, 2014)

BACK TO SCHOOL SALE! Get 10% OFF your entire order by using discount code BACKSCH14 at checkout when you make a purchase of $5.00 or more. Offer ends 9/21.


----------



## iCubeTime (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey guys! If you have a YouTube channel and are looking for reviewing material, make sure to sign up for iCubeMart's Sponsor Program by clicking this link:
https://icubemart.com/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=25

If you have any questions concerning the program, let me know!


----------



## iCubeTime (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey guys! iCubeMart is having a flash offer between 10/1 and 10/3. You can get 30% OFF your entire order by using code 2014OCT30 at checkout. New members are also able to get an additional 10% OFF! 

We've changed our products page to be ordered by newest arrivals, so you can check out puzzles like the Gan357, ShengShou Skewb, and MoYu AoFu right off the bat. Our default prices are already really affordable, so make sure you take advantage of the flash offer!


----------



## Randomno (Sep 29, 2014)

iCubeTime said:


> Hey guys! iCubeMart is having a flash offer between 10/1 and 10/3. You can get 30% OFF your entire order by using code 2014OCT30 at checkout. New members are also able to get an additional 10% OFF!
> 
> We've changed our products page to be ordered by newest arrivals, so you can check out puzzles like the Gan357, ShengShou Skewb, and MoYu AoFu right off the bat. Our default prices are already really affordable, so make sure you take advantage of the flash offer!



40% off?


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 4, 2014)

Randomno said:


> 40% off?



That's right! 40% OFF. There's less than an hour left, so if you haven't already, make sure to snatch a few puzzles!


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 15, 2014)

Tomorrow is the day our site was first launched! We will be having our annual Anniversary Sale and will be providing FREE SHIPPING plus an additional 10% OFF. Make sure to check out the shop!


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 29, 2014)

Tomorrow is the last day to get FREE SHIPPING and 10% OFF your order from iCubeMart! Make sure to snatch those puzzles that you have been keeping your eyes on.


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 8, 2014)

NEW ARRIVALS!

YJ MOYU AoChuang 5x5 Black/White
YJ MOYU Pyraminx
YJ MOYU AoFu 7x7 Colored/Black/White
YJ MOYU Skewb Black/White
YJ MOYU Pyraminx 6x6 Black/White
Shenshou 2x2 Aurora Black/White

You can get all of them at www.icubemart.com. If you have any questions, make sure to let me know!


----------



## iCubeTime (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry! iCubeMart is currently down because we are under migration. The website should be back up and running within a few hours. Make sure to check out our Holiday Sale afterward!


----------



## iCubeTime (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey guys! Our Holiday Sale 20% OFF deal ends today, so make sure you snatch the cubes you want!


----------



## iCubeTime (Dec 21, 2014)

Stay on the lookout. We are going to start out CHRISTMAS SALE today!


----------



## iCubeTime (Feb 15, 2015)

We're having a sale! For a limited time only, you can get 20% OFF your entire order with the coupon code LT215. Check out our wide selection of puzzles and please ask us any questions you might have.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 15, 2015)

For some reason the coupon code is not working


----------



## shadyb (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello. I'm writing in regards to this post of mine:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?40204-Sticker-thread&p=1061427#post1061427

I was wondering if you guys sell/could possibly sell in the future, original/stock Moyu stickers for their 2x2-7x7. I'm looking for a store to purchase sticker sets from and need to find the stock Moyu shades somewhere. Thanks in advance.


----------



## iCubeTime (Feb 25, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> For some reason the coupon code is not working



Thanks for notifying me! Please try again tomorrow and we should have it fixed by then.


----------



## iCubeTime (Feb 25, 2015)

shadyb said:


> Hello. I'm writing in regards to this post of mine:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?40204-Sticker-thread&p=1061427#post1061427
> 
> I was wondering if you guys sell/could possibly sell in the future, original/stock Moyu stickers for their 2x2-7x7. I'm looking for a store to purchase sticker sets from and need to find the stock Moyu shades somewhere. Thanks in advance.



Yes we actually do have the MoYu stickers! Would you like to purchase them individually?


----------



## shadyb (Feb 25, 2015)

iCubeTime said:


> Yes we actually do have the MoYu stickers! Would you like to purchase them individually?



What puzzles do you have them for? I'm looking for Moyu stickers for my Lingpo 2x2, Mini Aosu 4x4, HuaChuang 5x5, Aoshi 6x6, and Aofu 7x7.


----------



## iCubeTime (Feb 26, 2015)

shadyb said:


> What puzzles do you have them for? I'm looking for Moyu stickers for my Lingpo 2x2, Mini Aosu 4x4, HuaChuang 5x5, Aoshi 6x6, and Aofu 7x7.



I'm not sure right now, so let me verify our inventory and I'll give you a definitive answer tomorrow.


----------



## iCubeTime (Feb 26, 2015)

The coupon code LT215 is now working again at icubemart.com! Get 20% OFF when you use it at checkout.


----------



## iCubeTime (Mar 3, 2015)

We have a promotion right now at iCubeMart and the coupon code LT215 is about to expire. Make sure you order the puzzles you've been eyeing with 20% less cash!


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 3, 2015)

I just got my Icubemart order today and thanks for the free stickers.


----------



## iCubeTime (Mar 3, 2015)

shadyb said:


> What puzzles do you have them for? I'm looking for Moyu stickers for my Lingpo 2x2, Mini Aosu 4x4, HuaChuang 5x5, Aoshi 6x6, and Aofu 7x7.



Although I'm not sure about the 4x4 stickers, I know that we have all of the other MoYu stickers from 2x2 to 7x7.


----------



## iCubeTime (Mar 3, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> I just got my Icubemart order today and thanks for the free stickers.



No problem! I hope your shopping experience was a good one.


----------



## shadyb (Mar 3, 2015)

iCubeTime said:


> Although I'm not sure about the 4x4 stickers, I know that we have all of the other MoYu stickers from 2x2 to 7x7.



Are they on your website?


----------



## iCubeTime (Mar 4, 2015)

shadyb said:


> Are they on your website?



No they aren't, but we could still help you out. It would be better to go through email for this. Can you email us at [email protected]? I'll help you from there.


----------



## iCubeTime (Mar 4, 2015)

shadyb said:


> Are they on your website?



No they aren't, but we could still help you out. It would be better to go through email for this. Can you email us at [email protected]? I'll help you from there.


----------



## iCubeTime (Mar 9, 2015)

Coupon code LT215 will expire in 3 hours! Get that 20% OFF from iCubeMart before it's gone!


----------



## iCubeTime (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey everyone! iCubeMart's product page has been down due to technical issues with our web hoster. We've been working on it and the site should be back up and running within a couple of days. After it's fixed, we're planning to offer our US customers free shipping so make sure you stay tuned!


----------



## iCubeTime (Apr 6, 2015)

How's it going? FREE SHIPPING at iCubeMart on all USA orders. Now that you have free delivery, you can spend that extra money on the actual goods.


----------



## iCubeTime (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey guys! Get free shipping on all of your cubes at iCubeMart right now! This applies to all US orders.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jun 12, 2015)

Make sure to stop by www.icubemart.com to check the latest new arrivals and receive free shipping on all domestic orders!


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 6, 2015)

Make sure to stop by www.icubemart.com to check out the latest new arrivals and receive free shipping on all domestic orders until 7/11/15!


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 13, 2015)

It's iCubeMart's annual summer sale, come get 20% off all orders!


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey guys, iCubeMart will be unable to ship between 7/18 - 7/25, but we will still be processing and accepting orders. Orders placed between 7/18 - 7/25 will be shipped by 7/27 and the 20% coupon code SS2015 will still be running so make sure to check it out!


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 26, 2015)

Shipping at iCubeMart is back to normal! Make sure to check out our selection and get 20% off with coupon SS2015.


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 5, 2015)

Free shipping on all domestic orders ends tomorrow at iCubeMart!


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 16, 2015)

Celebrate our 5th year anniversary with us by taking 30% OFF your order with promo code 5YEARS. Thank you for your support and come down to check out our puzzles!


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 25, 2015)

Our 5 year anniversary sale is still going strong! Use code 5YEARS to get 30% off your order, and check out our short blog post commemorating your five years of support: http://icubemart.com/index.php?route=blog/post


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Halloween! Last day to get 30% off your order at iCubeMart. Just use promo code 5YEARS to get your free discount.


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 25, 2015)

Black Friday has started at iCubeMart! Use BLACK15 at checkout to get 30% off your order.


----------



## iCubeTime (Dec 1, 2015)

Get your Cyber Monday deals at our Holiday Sale using XMAS15 at checkout! 20% off all orders and also get free shipping if you're in the United States.


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 17, 2017)

Get 50% OFF any order at iCubeMart (we know, it's a steal)! Drop by for your next speedcube, novelty puzzle, or puzzle lubricant at a great price. Shop now at www.icubemart.com.

*This promotion is available for a limited time.


----------



## Cuberrism (Aug 18, 2017)

Hey man, are you going to update your stock anytime soon? I'm noticing you seem to sell only old cubes
As in not up to date


----------



## iCubeTime (Aug 30, 2017)

Cuberrism said:


> Hey man, are you going to update your stock anytime soon? I'm noticing you seem to sell only old cubes
> As in not up to date



Hey! We do plan to update our stock, but we are first trying to get some of the old stuff into the hands of cubers with the 50% off summer sale. Also, if you have some suggestions for our stock update, please email us at [email protected]. We would be happy to take a look at your recommendations.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 31, 2017)

Recommendations: 
Valk
Weilong gts2
Wuque
Wushuang
Wuhua
Wuje
Yuxin haunglong series


iCubeTime said:


> Hey! We do plan to update our stock, but we are first trying to get some of the old stuff into the hands of cubers with the 50% off summer sale. Also, if you have some suggestions for our stock update, please email us at [email protected]. We would be happy to take a look at your recommendations.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 2, 2017)

Is there a reason you only offer priority mail shipping? First Class is only around $3-4 in the U.S.


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 24, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Is there a reason you only offer priority mail shipping? First Class is only around $3-4 in the U.S.



Hey! Our shipping system is directly connected to the USPS shipping system, so actually the bulk of our packages are shipped through First Class. The problem may be that your order can only be shipped through Priority Mail because it's over 1 lb. USPS makes it so that all packages over 1 lb have to be shipped through Priority Mail. Hopefully this clears up your question, and I'm really sorry this is so late, but I thought I'd answer it anyway.


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 24, 2017)

Hey guys, iCubeMart is having a Black Friday sale! Come by and get some cheap grabs this shopping season 

 

www.icubemart.com


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 25, 2017)

Do you have any newer cubes? It seems like you only have old stuff.


----------



## iCubeTime (Feb 22, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Do you have any newer cubes? It seems like you only have old stuff.



Hi CornerCutter! We do currently stock older cubes, but will be having new puzzles like the DaYan XiangYun in stock shortly!


----------



## iCubeTime (Feb 22, 2018)

Raffle for 16 New DaYan XiangYun Prototypes at iCubeMart!

DaYan has given iCubeMart 15 prototypes of their new cube, the DaYan XiangYun! To help them promote this new puzzle, we are holding a raffle to give away all of these prototypes to our customers. For every $10 you spend at iCubeMart, 1 ticket (with your name on it) will be entered into a random raffle. All orders between Feb. 21 and March 7th will be considered in this raffle. The winners will be notified via email on March 8th!


----------



## iCubeTime (Feb 25, 2018)

Pre-order the new DaYan XiangYun! Only available now at iCubeMart.

Available here: 
http://icubemart.com/dayan-vii-xiangyun


----------



## iCubeTime (Mar 5, 2018)

3 days left to win a FREE DaYan XiangYun Prototype! Pre-orders of the new DaYan XiangYun (non-prototype) qualify for the raffle! Only available currently at iCubeMart.

To learn more, stop by www.icubemart.com.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Mar 5, 2018)

Why is priority mail the only option when I just want to order the XiangYun? It should definitely be under 1 lb.


----------



## iCubeTime (May 21, 2018)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Why is priority mail the only option when I just want to order the XiangYun? It should definitely be under 1 lb.



Hi Ghost Cuber! Sorry this is so late, but we have been having some technical difficulties with our system. If you haven't ordered but is still intending, you can just email us at [email protected], and we will adjust it manually. Sorry about that! For future reference, that will also be the best place to reach us!


----------



## iCubeTime (May 21, 2018)

Summer is finally here! Our annual summer sale is here as well with 50% OFF any order with code SS18. This sale expires 6/1!


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 20, 2018)

Hey cubers! To celebrate our eight-year anniversary, iCubeMart is having a promotion on our store! Use code year8 at checkout for 50% off ALL orders. Shop icubemart.com for the best deals on all your speedcubing needs.


----------



## qwr (Nov 9, 2020)

@iCubeTime is your customer service or contact email still working? I tried both and got no response.


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 25, 2020)

qwr said:


> @iCubeTime is your customer service or contact email still working? I tried both and got no response.



Hi @qwr! I'm so sorry about that. Our website actually got hacked recently and a lot of our features were down. If you still need help or for future reference, just contact us at [email protected], and I can promise we'll help you out!


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 25, 2020)

*BLACK FRIDAY SALE! Most of our puzzles are 30-50% OFF + free gift with every order (free shipping for US orders $49 and up).*

Hi everyone! 

We know iCubeMart has been gone for a while, but we've been working hard on *completely revamping our website* after it was hacked recently. Our new site is up, with a newly optimized shopping experience for you, amazing blowout sales on all of our products, and we're ready to help you get your cubes to you ASAP this holiday season (most of our orders are fulfilled in less than 24 hours). So please head on over and check out our new site and our highly discounted products, we'd love to have you!


----------



## qwr (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks for the update. The new site looks great. You should add a favorites feature.
Btw Moyu and YJ are separate companies now, according to Antoine Cantin.



iCubeTime said:


> USPS makes it so that all packages over 1 lb have to be shipped through Priority Mail.


This is not true. I know this because I've sold on ebay. However, for heavy things (such as 5+ pounds), Priority Mail is much better as a flat rate than First Class shipping.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 25, 2020)

qwr said:


> @iCubeTime is your customer service or contact email still working? I tried both and got no response.


nice bump


----------



## qwr (Nov 28, 2020)

I am impressed by their customer service and selection of old puzzles. I am likely in the minority but some cubes are getting increasingly hard to find nowadays. Unfortunately no one has the Panshi or certain Alpha cubes left.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 28, 2020)

qwr said:


> I am impressed by their customer service and selection of old puzzles. I am likely in the minority but some cubes are getting increasingly hard to find nowadays. Unfortunately no one has the Panshi or certain Alpha cubes left.


Is the panshi the one with the corner stocks that kept breaking?


----------



## qwr (Nov 28, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Is the panshi the one with the corner stocks that kept breaking?


yes


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 28, 2020)

qwr said:


> Thanks for the update. The new site looks great. You should add a favorites feature.
> Btw Moyu and YJ are separate companies now, according to Antoine Cantin.
> 
> 
> This is not true. I know this because I've sold on ebay. However, for heavy things (such as 5+ pounds), Priority Mail is much better as a flat rate than First Class shipping.



Thanks @qwr! Note taken, we'll look into that feature. In terms of the shipping weight for Priority Shipping, I made that statement a little while ago so our new shipping rates are not reflected in that post. We now have linked our shipping rates directly to USPS weights so that you can be sure you're paying the exact amount USPS would charge.


----------



## qwr (Nov 28, 2020)

iCubeTime said:


> We now have linked our shipping rates directly to USPS weights so that you can be sure you're paying the exact amount USPS would charge.


I hope this means the "commercial rate" and not the "post office rate"


----------



## CFOP2020 (Nov 29, 2020)

I gotta say, im loving the fact that you still have tons of old cubes and are based in the us. An order will be placed soon!


----------



## iCubeTime (Nov 30, 2020)

CFOP2020 said:


> I gotta say, im loving the fact that you still have tons of old cubes and are based in the us. An order will be placed soon!



Thanks @CFOP2020, we'll be looking forward to it! 

Also, for everyone else, just a bump on our *Cyber Monday Sale! Most of our puzzles are 30-50% OFF + free gift with every order (free shipping for US orders $49 and up).*


----------



## qwr (Dec 1, 2020)

Do you have any Dayan panshi's left?


----------



## iCubeTime (Dec 2, 2020)

qwr said:


> Do you have any Dayan panshi's left?



I'm sorry, we don't :/ But we definitely do have a lot of other older classic DaYans if you want to check those out!


----------



## CFOP2020 (Dec 13, 2020)

@iCubeTime quick question. On the C4U stickers, it gives me two options. Black and White. Im confused, I want stickers for a cube with black plastic, so which should I choose? Are the colors based on the color of the stickers, or the color of the cube that the stickers are meant to be put on?


----------



## iCubeTime (Dec 14, 2020)

CFOP2020 said:


> @iCubeTime quick question. On the C4U stickers, it gives me two options. Black and White. Im confused, I want stickers for a cube with black plastic, so which should I choose? Are the colors based on the color of the stickers, or the color of the cube that the stickers are meant to be put on?


Hey @CFOP2020, thanks for reaching out! The "Black" option would be a sticker set with black stickers. For your black plastic cube, you should choose the "White" option because that'll come with a white sticker set. I hope this helps!


----------



## iCubeTime (Dec 14, 2020)

Hey everyone! We have created a special promo code SPEEDSOLVING at checkout for 5% off your order to thank you for checking out our speedsolving.com thread. You're able to stack this on top of our current blowout sales! 

You can also use this link for the promo to be automatically applied at checkout. Happy holidays!


----------



## iCubeTime (Dec 16, 2020)

iCubeMart is offering FREE SHIPPING on all U.S. orders (no minimum) for a limited time! 

This is in addition to our 30-50% off sales and included free gift. Come by and get yourself or someone you know an awesome gift for the holidays!


----------

